# Im so happy



## Jblacks2 (Apr 22, 2007)

Buddy has been getting so bonded with me, when I take him out of his cage he has my whole room to walk around in but he chooses to just walk on me, he jumped on top of my head and when I put him on the ground he jumps right back on me, he goes crazy for the unsalted peanuts and casues Ill post some pictures of his cage and him and me playing together.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

That's so sweet!

My boys love peanuts, just becareful with them because they're very fattening.

It's just such a wonderful feeling when an animal seems so close to you.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

awww im glad your bonding so well! i cant wait for pics


----------



## Jblacks2 (Apr 22, 2007)

On monday i bulding him a huge cage. it has a 17 gallon bottom and a cage that shoots pretty high and will be large. it will have hammacks ladders a plastic bin that sits in the air. it going to be great.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

It's so great when a rat chooses to stick with you like that. I'm still tickled every time ours come running to me for safety if a noise spooks them.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

my boys are 'learning' their names lol well we are working on it! they no that , that big grumpy giant is safe (being me in the morning) i find it so cute how when i got 2 bed (the rats r in the living room) they all watch me out their cages then wen i get up and go 2 say good morning they hear me and all i c is the towels at the bottom of the cage twitching anyway i could go on all day ! my main point was. . if the dog barks (outside) and the ratties hear it all 3 ov them come running to me for fuss


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey, that's awesome, congrats.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

* Thats awesome to hear!! the other evening when I was having playtime with the little girls I herd a huge hum of bruxing lol.*


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

its the best feeling ever! my girls are gettin close to me too.

i gotta say rats are the best ever.


----------



## Jblacks2 (Apr 22, 2007)

he sure will be happy tommrrow becasue of that cage im making for him, Ill try my hardest to get the pictures of it when im done with it tommrow.


----------



## LizLovesRats5 (Mar 28, 2007)

I agree, rats are the best ever. I own many kinds of rodents now (syrian hamsters, dwarf hamsters, gerbils), and while I think I'll always have ONE syrian and ONE or TWO dwarf hamsters, I am now a forever rat person.


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

no kidding, your rat will be happy with a new cage!

my girls were in a tank(bad bad!) for two weeks. i built them a big wire cage and they go nuts in it. they climb it and alot of nights, marie antoinette will stay and sleep in the top corner of the cage. they will also get even more bonded with gratitude. =]


----------

